
How to Criticize with Kindness: The Four Steps to Arguing Intelligently - lwhsiao
https://www.brainpickings.org/2014/03/28/daniel-dennett-rapoport-rules-criticism/
======
kp1
An alt to this would be reading "How to Win Friends and Influence People" by
Dale Carnegie

